# Seniors rule



## veryoldschool

A stunning Senior Moment…WOW!

A self-important college freshman attending a recent football game took it upon himself to explain to a senior citizen sitting next to him why it was impossible for the older generation to understand his generation. 

"You grew up in a different world, actually an almost primitive one", the student said, loud enough for many of those nearby to hear. "The young people of today grew up with television, jet planes, space travel, man walking on the moon. Our space probes have visited Mars. We have nuclear energy, ships, electric and hydrogen cars, cell phones, computers with light-speed processing....and more." 

After a brief silence, the senior citizen responded as follows: 

"You're right, son. We didn't have those things when we were young........so we invented them. Now, you arrogant little sh*t, what are you doing for the next generation?" 


The applause was amazing.......


----------



## dpfaunts

:lol: Too funny. Just last night my wife and I were at McDonald's. Obviously not the likely place to find our next rocket scientist, but I looked around and thought how this young generation seemed doomed. I'm might not be right, and I sure other generations have said the same thing. I'm a you 40 something and look at the achievements between ~1955 and 1985 and say WOW. Why is the SR71 Blackbird still the fastest plane and it's been mothballed over a decade I believe.


----------



## intelisevil

dpfaunts said:


> :lol: Too funny. Just last night my wife and I were at McDonald's. Obviously not the likely place to find our next rocket scientist, but I looked around and thought how this young generation seemed doomed. I'm might not be right, and I sure other generations have said the same thing. I'm a you 40 something and look at the achievements between ~1955 and 1985 and say WOW. Why is the SR71 Blackbird still the fastest plane and it's been mothballed over a decade I believe.


The SR71 was designed using a simple slide rule, not a multi-billion dollar super computer!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

intelisevil said:


> The SR71 was designed using a simple slide rule, not a multi-billion dollar super computer!!!


I'd bet they used more than one, and their "super computer" was Kelly Johnson.
The A12 [predecessor to the YF 12 & SR 71] first flew 50 years ago too.


----------



## curt8403

dpfaunts said:


> :lol: Too funny. Just last night my wife and I were at McDonald's. Obviously not the likely place to find our next rocket scientist, but I looked around and thought how this young generation seemed doomed. I'm might not be right, and I sure other generations have said the same thing. I'm a you 40 something and look at the achievements between ~1955 and 1985 and say WOW. Why is the SR71 Blackbird still the fastest plane and it's been mothballed over a decade I believe.


the SR71 was a spy plane that was used to spy on russia, and needed to be super super fast to get away, there is nothing faster now because we now spy by satellite.


----------



## veryoldschool

curt8403 said:


> the SR71 was a spy plane that was used to spy on russia, and needed to be super super fast to get away, there is nothing faster now because we now spy by satellite.


No, there are things that an airplane can still do that SATs can't, but we also haven't seen/heard of the replacement.
The U2 was shot down, so we heard about it.
Have you ever heard of the A12?
President Johnson "released" the SR71.


----------



## Nick

My contribution to future generations is our progeny.

Early in their adult life, one of our children was protecting our shores from foreign invasion, another protecting our country from infiltration from the south, while the third was busy creating her own 'home-grown' 'invasion!'

Now that American _yout_ are placing more importance on reaching the third level of the latest video game craze rather than learning the three branches of government, I fear for the future of democracy. :shrug:


----------



## audiomaster

[, I fear for the future of democracy. :shrug:[/QUOTE]

The problem is not democracy but that, while we require training or licensing to drive or own a gun, or even serve food to the public, we DO NOT require any kind of intelligence test to vote. My wife spent 14 days working with the local election board on early voting/registration (all at once register and vote same time). You wouldn't believe the stories she told me! Including many students (the polling place was in a student union) who tried to sign up twice using both home and campus addresses! And some others folks who were almost functionally illiterate! But if they had the proper ID to prove residency and age, the law required her to let them register and vote. And the next election, they will already be on the voter list so all they have to do is show up and state thier name and address! No ID is required to be presented at all!

I believe only people who are well informed and have at least a high school education should pick our leaders! You could have on top the ballot 5 simple multi-choice questions about government (similar to immigration tests. If you answer 4 of the 5 right, your vote counts. If not, it doesn't. Let the machine pop up 5 from a list of 50 that has been published with answers in advance in the news.


----------



## Blankman2k5

audiomaster said:


> [, I fear for the future of democracy. :shrug:


The problem is not democracy but that, while we require training or licensing to drive or own a gun, or even serve food to the public, we DO NOT require any kind of intelligence test to vote. My wife spent 14 days working with the local election board on early voting/registration (all at once register and vote same time). You wouldn't believe the stories she told me! Including many students (the polling place was in a student union) who tried to sign up twice using both home and campus addresses! And some others folks who were almost functionally illiterate! But if they had the proper ID to prove residency and age, the law required her to let them register and vote. And the next election, they will already be on the voter list so all they have to do is show up and state thier name and address! No ID is required to be presented at all!

I believe only people who are well informed and have at least a high school education should pick our leaders! You could have on top the ballot 5 simple multi-choice questions about government (similar to immigration tests. If you answer 4 of the 5 right, your vote counts. If not, it doesn't. Let the machine pop up 5 from a list of 50 that has been published with answers in advance in the news.[/QUOTE]

I know this post is very old, but I'm relatively new so I hope I get a pass ... In some respects the asking questions is fair as long as, as posted in your suggestion, the questions are fair and the answers are easily attainable before hand. As long as we don't have issues where certain "people" have more difficult questions to influence elections, we should implement this idea IMMEDIATELY...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I, for one, welcome our now-infantile overlords. 

50 years ago, people were saying kids were lazy and wouldn't amount to anything. I bet they were saying the same 100 years ago and further back than that.


----------



## dmspen

If you haven't seen the movie _Idiocracy_, look for it on TV.
It's about an slightly less than average intelligent soldier who gets volunteered for a deep freeze experiment. He and a hooker are frozen. The program runs out of money and they are left frozen. In the future, they get awakened accidentally. Due to 'smart' people being too busy to have kids, and 'dumb' people breeding like rabbits, the world's IQ has dropped about 50 points. The soldier is now the smartest man in the world.

The movie isn't the greatest in the world, but it certainly makes a statement!


----------



## 4HiMarks

But did you notice that even in the world of Idiocracy, they had universal "health care" (if you can call it that).


----------



## Nick

Soylent Green


----------



## MysteryMan

Stuart Sweet said:


> I, for one, welcome our now-infantile overlords.
> 
> 50 years ago, people were saying kids were lazy and wouldn't amount to anything. I bet they were saying the same 100 years ago and further back than that.


Our youth now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for their elders and love chatter in place of exercise; they no longer rise when elders enter the room; they contradict their parents, chatter before company; gobble up their food and tyrannize their teachers......Socrates


----------



## Marlin Guy

We refer to those who lived through the great depression and WWII as "The Greatest Generation".
I would expect that their grandparents referred to them as spoiled and pampered wussies.

Think about it.
They had electric lights, indoor plumbing (many with hot water), automobiles, telephones, radios, tractors, airplanes, and all manner of machinery that made their lives and their work easier than ever before. Their way of living looks primitive to us, but to their grandparents it must have looked like they'd won the lottery. 

We're not that different from them. Our kids will think their kids have it easier too. That's just a sign of human progression and achievement.


----------

